# Big tree in "Silverthorne section" of Upper Blue



## drjkayak (Aug 16, 2004)

(Note: Rock/Boulder Creek "Blue river Campground" down to Columbine Landing at the bridge is still relatively clean)
There is now a deadly main-channel-wide strainer in the Upper Blue section ABOVE the usual put-in (Sliverthorne town down to the usual rafting put-in above blue river campground). A couple of the bridges near "the ponds" have low clearance, but are OK if people in a raft "duck". The last "concrete bridge" has the lowest clearance. After this, about 1-2 miles above the usual put-in for the "upper blue", the Right channel of current has a large pine tree across the whole current. 
This is usually a family friendly class II-III float, but not right now. Smaller currents that braid out to the left in the willows, lead to a clear channel, but it was a pain to line the boat over to one of the micro-braids once we were 50 feet upstream of the strainer.


----------



## melissawd (Apr 20, 2005)

drjkayak, so...the strainer is above the 'everist' put-in? the everist put in being the one the commercial companies use?


----------



## drjkayak (Aug 16, 2004)

No, fortunately, the strainer is above that area.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I ran into (around) this same tree river right two weeks ago. small portage no fun.


----------



## capote (Jul 28, 2011)

I am new to area, can someone explain where Everist put in is? And is the float safe now to Green Mountain. Thought is easier to put in at road, which I think is 1st bridge south of Silverthorne and get out at Heeney Rd on Green Mtn. Any ideas?


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*The tree*

Had a not so fun time with this tree at high water with my family. Definitely would recommend the left channel.


----------



## drjkayak (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice photo attached above! Everist materials is a big sand & gravel place, about 5 miles North of Silverthorne. Just past there, is a pull-off on the Right where most rafts put-in. I'd recommend taking out at Columbine landing about 3-4 miles downstream at a bridge. Going down to Green Mountain Reservoir entails crossing private land, which is OK as long as you don't get out.
I was finally able to get a picture uploaded of the tree on the right channel. Now that it is low water again, it might not be an issue anymore - but I'm not sure.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*A little more map*

Here is another. Capote- The float from Columbine to Green Mtn Res is clear last I heard with a class II to III feel.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Ate someone's ducky today... literally... family was stuck on the tree.


----------

